# Looks like temperature control has been cloned



## Mike (1/2/15)

http://vapingcheap.com/dna40-chip-clone/

Wonder if it'll be more reliable than the original  More exciting than this, is down regulation is becoming much more common.. Really cool

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (1/2/15)

Conspiracy theory time.... 

a few months ago Evolv went to china for some 'talks'

soon afterwards CLT Infinite releases their V.Shark, V.Flask and Zero 'rDNA40' versions....... JUUUUUUST stepping out to have my tin foil hat fitted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (1/2/15)

I just want a really small 40W board that can down regulate to 2V. I don't mind what conspiracies are involved


----------



## HPBotha (1/2/15)

dude its a great find @Mike ! time for some cheap chip upgrades!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

